# Help! Ewe down & lambs dead



## FarmFam (Feb 25, 2011)

I need some help quick. One of our ewe's lambed this morning. We found her with 2 dead babies when we went to do the morning chores. She wasn't due for a few more weeks. She was laying on her side and was unable to get up. I suspected toxemia and gave her Nutri Drench right away. She perked up a bit, but is still unable to stand. She is eating and drinking fine. I have never experienced any troubles with the sheep, so I am not sure this is what I am dealing with or not. I can't get the vet here right now, so I need to self-treat her. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 25, 2011)

Does she seem uncoordinated? She may need some calcium.  Do you have any CMPK on hand?  I'd also offer her some molasses in her water and some good hay.  Did she clean (pass the placentas)? If not, keep an eye on her to make sure she does in the next day or so.  I'd also temp her and make sure she isn't running a fever.  If she's not interested in eating, you may have to get some propylene glycol and offer her. I found a recipe on a different forum I can look up.  It works better than straight PG.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 25, 2011)

And I'm sorry about the lambs.


----------



## FarmFam (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for replying and the support! I would love to have the recipe if you can find it. 

I don't have any CMPK on hand. The Nutri Drench has propylene glycol, cane molasses or beet molasses, potassium chloride, sulfur, cobalt sulfate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, magnesium sulfate, sodium bicarbonate, calcium gluconate, ammonium phosphate, vitamin A (acetate), vitamin A (palmitate), vitamin D3 supplement, alpha-tocopherol (source of vit E), vitamin E supplement, thiamine, niacin, methionine, lysine, choline chloride, sucrose, fructose, raffinose. Is this sufficient or is there something better? It says it is for pregnancy toxemia. 

I gave her 45 cc right away and she perked up but cannot stand. We tried to lift her but her legs are weak and she just goes down again. She ate well and drank molasses water. I also have B complex and penicillin on hand. Will any of those help? I have never taken a ewe's temp but will do it when I go back out. 

I have her seperated in a pen next to another ewe that is also due. She seems relaxed, in spite of everything. Will her milk just dry up or will I need to do something for her? 

She was fine yesterday, although laying around a lot. I wish I would have paid more attention


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's the recipe.  It was on the Breeders World Forum, posted by someone named Rambo.  



> For all of you who have asked for it, here is the "recipe" for treating ewes with pregnancy toxemia. We've used this therapy with much success as have many others so here it is.
> 
> Daily Oral Therapy:
> 
> ...


----------



## tortoise (Feb 25, 2011)

FarmFam said:
			
		

> I need some help quick. One of our ewe's lambed this morning. We found her with 2 dead babies when we went to do the morning chores. She wasn't due for a few more weeks. She was laying on her side and was unable to get up. I suspected toxemia and gave her Nutri Drench right away. She perked up a bit, but is still unable to stand. She is eating and drinking fine. I have never experienced any troubles with the sheep, so I am not sure this is what I am dealing with or not. I can't get the vet here right now, so I need to self-treat her.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


Call your vet.  Even if you can't have one come out, you can get some help on what to do.


----------



## dkosh (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss and your down ewe. 
It sounds like you already got some sound advice. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## FarmFam (Feb 25, 2011)

Just a quick update. The ewe is acting fine, eating, drinking, but will not/ cannot get up. I got almost all of the things listed and have been giving as instructed. 

I will update tomorrow. 
Thank you, again!


----------



## big brown horse (Mar 8, 2011)

How is she?  (Going through this myself, except my ewe has no appetite.)


----------



## FarmFam (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry for not replying sooner, but we've had more sheep and goat births so we have been busy! 

The ewe is doing well except she is losing all of her wool in sheets. The vet is expected to come out this week to check on her. Otherwise, she is acting fine. 

Big brown horse, I hope your ewe is better. I am really looking into deficiencies as the cause. This has been a bad year for us with the goats and sheep being susceptible to so much. I am starting to suspect our local feed mill as a possible problem, as I don't like the way the feed has been looking. I have changed feed sources and I think it is helping already. I have also added Fasttrack, and beet pulp in small amounts.


----------



## big brown horse (Apr 5, 2011)

According to my vet, when wool falls out like that it means she probably had a feaver. 

Mine did the same thing, and sadly she didn't make it.  

Glad to hear she is doing better though. 

My other ewe is progressing well.  I too have changed what feed she was on.  I also have been giving her kale and other green leafy things...alfalfa too.


----------



## FarmFam (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your ewe!   I'm really glad to hear that the other one is doing well. 

What did you change in her feed? I feed an all stock, along with minerals, and have been researching to find something better. 

Thanks for the tip on the kale and greens. I will look into that, as I really want them to have the best nutrition right now. 

Again, I am sorry for your loss. It is always hard losing them


----------

